# Some Old Gold showing off her stuff



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww..she is sooo sweet and so smart, looked like you both had a lot of fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks awesome - and quite like she really enjoyed the one-on-one time away from all those boys<: 

Freestyle is one of those things I watch mesmerized when it's randomly on TV. It looks so cool compared to what it sounded like when my first instructor described it years ago. *laughs* Back then I thought it sounded pretty silly....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's adorable! I love how she does a backwards circle around you, then does one in place. Cute!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like you were both having some fun Way to show off, Annabel!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I must say she is pretty darn sweet Very nice!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, she's beautiful and not old!! She'll be old when she's 14 

She really looked like she enjoyed being out with you.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

What a video to start the day with!! She's so happy enjoying every move she makes. She IS beautiful.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That was fun to see the mysterious Annabel..Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

You dance beautifully together, and you have a sweet dance partner


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Annabel looks so happy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had to watch this again - she really does look like she's loving it. Thank you so much for sharing your lovely Annabel


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There is something so very tender & sweet that makes me teary-eyed when an older dog...reaches out and says "lets do what we used to do..."
You and Annabel made my morning...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anabel*

Your Anabel is gorgeous AND VERY GOOD - THANKS for the wonderful video!

Love that song!!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

What a fantastic video! I love it when the older girls (and guys) get to "play" again and you can see how much fun they're having. Annabel looked great!

- Tania


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

She looked like she really enjoyed the session


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

A lovely video! She is a great girl! I always wished someone in Ottawa did freestyle.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love the way she watches you. And the backward circles. Sweet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was beautiful and so sweet to see her happy and having fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing to do with this thread, but I just pm'ed Megora. Irises are toxic especially the rhizomes. I know from first hand experience with my dog, Tiki and then treating a client's lab.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That just brought a great big smile to my face. She has some great moves for a retiree. She just wants to please.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my Annabel.  She is a sweetheart. Unfortunately, she is also my "food training gone wrong" dog. The joy you see in the video is only because she was getting so many cookies. She shuts down when not treated frequently enough - she never caught on to the idea of delayed reward and certainly never the idea of enjoying it for reasons other than earning a treat. Which is why she never made it very far as a competition dog and I decided to stop showing her so young. Asking her to do anything without a constant stream of reward was not her cup of tea and with her being my first dog I didn't know how to "fix" her.


----------

